# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Papahanaumokuakea reserve boasts new species

## AquaticQuotient.com

A chain of Hawaiian islands have been granted UNESCO World Heritage status in a move that not only creates the first mixed site in the US, but will also give protection to valuable oceanic and land-based habitat. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

